

Actual Ubuntu mobile-devices shown off at MWC15 - Nowyouknow
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/4/8146925/ubuntu-phones-are-taking-on-android

======
baldfat
I don't think I will buy one now but I really wanted a MeeGo device. It really
looked like the perfect solution for a Linux zealot and apologist like myself.
Now I have little to no desire for a Ubuntu phone.

Once phone's become our computers AKA Chromebook OS is what I suggest for just
about everyone now a days. I will certainly want a Linux based phone but maybe
than it will to late and I will still be the only person to never purchase or
own a laptop and keep clicking away on my desktops till I die.

